# Chesapeake Bay Retrievers (Please Help)



## Goose'n (Jul 28, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about the Chesapeake Breed. Are they good hunting dogs, good with kids and what about other dogs in the household.

My wife has a great Black Lab that she wont let me use for hunting and I someone told me to get a Chesapeake for Goose and duck.

Please Help
Thanks


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

My brother-in-law has had 2 chesses and my father-in-law just got one couple months ago. they both love em. I have hunted with 2, and they are great pheasant dogs, don't get tired too easily and love to hunt. They have been grrrrrrrreat with the kids and will protect them from anything. That is probably their only downfall, they are very protective of family and personal property. I wouldn't go near the one for 2 years, but he finally gave in to me, and likes me now.

As for goose and duck, I've never hunted with em.........sorry I can't help ya there tho.

Tator


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Why don't you tell your wife labs are hunting dogs! they are bred for it, they love it and thats what they want to do.

I love my wife but if she said that to me I would tell her that she doesn't have to like it but she will have to get used to it because the dog is going hunting with me!!

If you can't handle her you should get a poodle. A minature one :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

bob, tell us how you really feel :x

haha, just givin ya a hard time!!! I agree


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I have had chessies all my life, and would never settle for another breed. Like all dogs some can be mean, you just have to look at the pedigree befor you buy the dog. They in my opinion are the best suited dog for waterfowling. Things you might want to consider are how much you hunt waterfowl and if you have the time to bond with the dog. Chessie demand alot of the attention from the boss.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

In my oppinion they are the best water fowl dogs going ,I have two and they dont tire easy,can work cold water forever they also are as a breed very smart .My dogs spend all day with me (self employed ) but like any dog you get out of them what you put in . My dogs get at the least an hour of training each, a day .As far as beeing mean my dogs have been around many differnt people all there lives, that helps that way they learn to acept a larger pack .Also the blood line makes a huge differance . If you need any info and i can help just PM me . I see your in WI. tell me were iam there also . 
:beer:


----------



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

IF YOU WANT WANT TO LEARN ABOOUT THE BEST CHESSIES IN THE COUNTRY VISIT teamchesapeake.com


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Chessies are excellent waterfowl dogs. That being said, be very careful of where you get your dog from. I have a buddy who's chessie is over the top as far as agressiveness and protecting what she perceives as her's. Not really an issue with people, unless you try to get in his truck, but with birds, she will go out of her way to attack other dogs that are hunting with her. Others are nothing like that. Quiery people who have Chessies from various kennels. It will be the smartest thing you can do.
Good luck and good hunting!!


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I have owned and hunted with chessies for close to 20 years, I feel you won't find a better waterfowling breed and in the uplands many will hunt with the best labs. I have owned 5 chessies and have never had one that was aggressive towards people, one had a problem with other dogs when birds were involved which was my fault because I allowed her to do it. (I was young, dumb and thought it was funny) I feel that 99% of the chessies that have aggression problems were not socialized properly, they are not a breed that does well cooped up in a kennel 5 days a week. In there first two years it is critical to get them around lots of people and other dogs. As with any breed research your breeders very carefully, I have a hard time buying a pup unless I can see the sire and dam in acton and see there temperment. I will be at Game Fair in Anoka MN working at the American Chesapeake Club booth on the 12th and 18th so if your planning on going stop in. Check out the team chesapeake web site many very knowlagable people on the breed and training.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got my first chesapeake and I'm truely amazed at how smart she is I can see the protective nature already and get her around as many people and dogs as possible. she's a great dog and is learning everyday give them running time and water work daily and they'll treat you right.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If you log onto www.retrievertraining.net there are some really hard core CBR people on there that could answer your questions as well. Alot of those people are HT or FT people and aggression is not tolerated in either game so they most likely will know wich lines to stay away from. Every now and then there are puppies for sale in there classifieds as well.


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

I own a chessie and he is great around family and kids. great retriever. breaks through ice to retrieve birds. a little bull headed but once he was broken in he behaved


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

www.northernflight.com

He some great articles, one of which is about the differences in Chessies and Labs.

I have a male and he is a handful but he is a great dog. Doing excellent with my 6 month old son, too. Just wish he would quit trying to lick the baby though.

Brian


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

A good dog is a good dog no matter the color. That being said, it's easier to get a good lab than a good Chessie simply because there are more labs. I also think there are mean chessies than labs. Some of the meanest dogs I trained were Chessies. I believe this is because they are great family dogs but do not do well on a dog truck. The other thing with them is their smell. Chessie people don't seem to notice it, but because of the extra oil in their hair they are definitely smellier than a lab or golden. Then again, they can take more cold water because of it. This is not a post to discourage you from getting a chessie. I trained one called Chipper of Cajun Country and he was one of the finest animals I have ever worked with. BUT, select your breeder carefully as others have said, save your pennies and buy the most expensive pup from the best breeder possible. It'll be the best money you ever spent.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

You must be right about the owners not smelling it , i have two that i spend 24 hours a day with me and i dont smell a thing (LOL) .But i have noticed that any dog that smells if they wear a nylon collar if you dont keep the collar clean you sure can smell them . And as with any dog as its been said here you have to spend time with them the more you put into a dog the more you get out . What i find most intertaning (sp) is that dogs are like cars eather your a Chevy man or your a Ford man . I for sure am a Chessie man but just last night i was at a friends home and he has two great black labs that he has spent lots of time with and it shows ! And my dogs have hunted with them and they dont care what breed they are . Just my 2 cents but if you check out the blood line and get the best you can afford and put in the time you will have a friend for its life !Rember you have only a short time with a dog to make a lifetime of memories .
Hey gonehuntin`drop me a PM if ya like were in northern WI?


----------

